# Finally! I have found all of Piston's Symphonies!



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

After much searching and effort, I finally have all of Walter Piston's Symphonies. And I might have spent a whole $50 getting them. Not bad at all.

If you are not familiar with Piston's works,give them a try. Especially the Symphony #1-3 and then the 6th and 7th. He is highly underrated as a composer.As an author of theory books he is a delight.

Jim


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

His theory books have really helped me out and I've always been interested in hearing his music.. I've only heard a couple of his songs, which were fabulous.. 
Are the symphonies really hard to find?? I take it there's no thing as a Piston: Complete Symphonies box set.


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

I haven't heard a note of Piston's music. How would you describe it Jim? I know it's hard to describe music, but I was just curious what kind of style he wrote in. I have a book that say's he wrote in a Neo-Classical style, but I'm sure he branched out and explored other styles as well. Thanks for any information you can give me.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Yes I like Piston a lot too, his 2nd symphony especially. 
Its a very romantic music, can be very playful and very exuberant!


----------



## Artemis (Dec 8, 2007)

The only works by Piston I have are on this one CD:










I bought it not out of any recommendation but only because I wanted to give his works a "try". I have just listened to the Symphony 6 and it sounds like film music to me, sort of neo-romantic in flavour and very accessible. I can't say that I find it all that memorable. Maybe other symphonies are better.


----------

